# Can't do dougnuts



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

I was trying to shoot a video of the Goat doing dougnuts but somehow it won't do it i had T/C off and everything but it won't doit can anyone help?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Now I am glad I bought a new car instead of buying an ABused one in a few years.

Try thinner rear tires.


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*nahh*

i don't think i need thinner tires with the amount of power this car has


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

How are you going about doing these donuts? I spun a 180 in the middle of an intersection to get turned around, all I did was give it a little gas and dump the clutch. Just turn the wheel real hard, nail the throttle, and you should be able to do one. I find it hard to believe that a RWD with a limited slip differential can't do a donut easily!!!


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tom said:


> Now I am glad I bought a new car instead of buying an ABused one in a few years.
> 
> Try thinner rear tires.



Im just glad this guy doesnt have some REAL power under him such as my Z06?


And i sit and wonder, who gives out these drivers License???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Im just glad this guy doesnt have some REAL power under him such as my Z06?
> 
> 
> And i sit and wonder, who gives out these drivers License???


 :agree 
LMFAO


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

04GTOALEX said:


> I was trying to shoot a video of the Goat doing dougnuts but somehow it won't do it i had T/C off and everything but it won't doit can anyone help?


Geez, turn TC off, put the pedal to the floor, and crank on the steering wheel. I can about get our's to do them WITH TC turned ON.


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*hmmm*

well them there must be something wrong with my differential or something because i am tired of doing donuts in every single car i've had. YEs the T/C is off and it won't do it


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

04GTOALEX said:


> well them there must be something wrong with my differential or something because i am tired of doing donuts in every single car i've had. YEs the T/C is off and it won't do it


try rapping out the rev's, and dumping the clutch into 2nd, maybe you're toppingout 1st for some odd reason and can't get it around before the limiter kicks in. of course this is a lame idea and will prolly fubar the tranny in some way.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

04GTOALEX said:


> i am tired of doing donuts in every single car i've had. YEs the T/C is off and it won't do it


maybe it's time to grow up a little and quit doing donuts. At least not advertise your frustration with your stupidity on a public forum.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

come on tom ,tell us the truth... your outside right now drinking j.d. and doing dougnuts with that new gto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

flht3 said:


> come on tom ,tell us the truth... your outside right now drinking j.d. and doing dougnuts with that new gto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



maybe he is auditioning for a starring role in The Last Ride II.....


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Tom said:


> maybe it's time to grow up a little and quit doing donuts. At least not advertise your frustration with your stupidity on a public forum.


Stupidity??? C'mon man, you can't tell me you haven't let the smoke roll off the ole tires a few times. He said he was making a video, you know every last one of you eat that crap up when it's posted for all to see. Cut him some slack!


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

oh and by the way, not all of us who bought the GTO are middle aged and looking to turn back the clock. We bought the car for what it is, a pure mucscle car waiting to be turned loose. Just because yours hasn't seen rain....or 60 MILES AN HOUR for that matter, doesn't mean everyone else does the same


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Who is turning back the clock?

Forget the real sports cars I owned, if I wanted to turn back the clock I would not be selling my Z28.

Stupidity is stupidity whether by a 20 or 80 year old. Doing donuts in a brand new car is pretty stupid if you ask me. The automakers have people at autocrosses taking pictures so they can void the warranty. I bet GM would be eatin up that vid faster than anyone just so they could void the warranty.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> oh and by the way, not all of us who bought the GTO are middle aged and looking to turn back the clock. We bought the car for what it is, a pure mucscle car waiting to be turned loose. Just because yours hasn't seen rain....or 60 MILES AN HOUR for that matter, doesn't mean everyone else does the same


 chill man..... i thought we were friendly bunch ?????


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

flht3 said:


> chill man..... i thought we were friendly bunch ?????


oh i am chillin' man, it's just that people act like it's their car we're driving when were smokin' em' up or doing dognuts. we're all entitled to do as we want with our cars without someone criticizing us. One bad apple in the bunch always want to put people down. So what if he can't get his goat go make it all the way around, at least he's trying. As for voided warranty stuff goes, i bet half of all new cars have had the piss ran out of them before they're sold, at least i know i've drived the crap out of new mustangs in the past...even with the salesman in the car, i'm not gonna pay that kind of money for a car if it doesn't meet my expectations of a muscle car, if that's what you wanna call the new schmuckstangs anyway. just my two cents on $hit talkers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> oh i am chillin' man, it's just that people act like it's their car we're driving when were smokin' em' up or doing dognuts. we're all entitled to do as we want with our cars without someone criticizing us. One bad apple in the bunch always want to put people down. So what if he can't get his goat go make it all the way around, at least he's trying. As for voided warranty stuff goes, i bet half of all new cars have had the piss ran out of them before they're sold, at least i know i've drived the crap out of new mustangs in the past...even with the salesman in the car, i'm not gonna pay that kind of money for a car if it doesn't meet my expectations of a muscle car, if that's what you wanna call the new schmuckstangs anyway. just my two cents on $hit talkers


 your right, you can do what ever you want!!! personaly it never crossed my mind to do dougnuts in MY new car??? and yes i am middle aged, and yes my car has seen 130 mph, and yes i have done a burn out,and yes I NEED MORE HP most likely in the form of a procharger. and no i have never done dougnuts.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

You can do what you want in your car. you can wrap it around a tree for all i care. Just as long as you dont take anyone else with you on your quest for a Darwin award.

It is your money to burn. other cars may have been beaten and gotten warranty service, but other cars dont have owners advertising on a public forum that they are abusing their car according to the warranty. with only a few hundred manual barbados and my limited knowledge of what is in the black boxes, I hope your car doesnt need warranty work.

Somewhere buried in the fine print of the Porsche owners manual is a blurb that says if you track the car you void the warranty. The ceramic brakes are something like a 5000 option, and complaints came in about warpage after a few DEs by owners. Porsche denied the warranty, cost of repair, over 10000 from what i read.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

there's absolutely nothing wrong with my car. I don't abuse it all that often, i've done three burnouts that i can remember, but NO DONUTS either, there's nowhere nearby to do them that isn't really lighted up or doesn't have a constant flow of traffic going by.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> I don't abuse it all that often,


No comment.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

*lol*

how long do you think before lambertgoat wraps his goat around a tree.  j/k


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BigJim said:


> how long do you think before lambertgoat wraps his goat around a tree.  j/k


Here is the local newspaper accident report;

Last night Indiana State police responded to a single car accident on Hwy 415, the driver who's name is reported to be Lambertgoat was seen by Preacher Jarvis and his wife Betty traveling slowly west on Hwy 415. As preacher Jarvis passed the Blue pontiac he waved at the occupants. Then a few seconds later the Blue pontiac believed to be one of the new GTO's passed the preacher's Cheverolet Cavalier Z24 at a high rate of speed. As the car went by preacher Jarvis reported Lambertgoats Girl Friend was shouting something out the passenger window. About 2 minutes later the preacher happened upon a horrible accident. They found the Blue pontiac wrapped around an old oak tree. The impact was so great that a male passenger's pants and underwear were knocked down to his ankles as he was ejected from the car. The driver, lambertgoat, who was not injured in the accident stated he thought the preacher flipped him off and he was scared. The girlfriend was believed to have left the scene, police would like to question her regarding the accident. The preacher discribed her as having fat cheeks, a deformed chin and only one eye.
Anyone with information on her whereabouts are ask to contact the State Police.

Related story, Drive by mooning


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

ahaha thats pretty funny :cheers


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I confess to three burnouts, but no doughnuts. There is a phenomenon around these parts known as "sideshows" involving doughnuts, which appears very uncool. The NASCAR victory doughnut does nothing for me, anyway.


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*Tricky*

Thanks to some of the guys who have been supporting me, yes i got it to do it it's very tricky but it rewards yoiu at the end. I read a post saying your warranty will be woid if you do this to the car. Well i say it's BS the car was built to take any kind of driving you throw at it. At least at the dealer i bought my car. there are 11 goats parked outside owned by sales man and not one of them is doing less that 500 HPRW so, all i have to say to you guys who have been trying to put me down is 

LIVE A LITTLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex, 
Since you know it all, I will take your advice and live a little instead of going on to AutoWeeks site and finding the article about companies voiding the warranty for autocrossing. 

If you want you can do a search on Porsche ceramic brakes as well. 

If you think your doing donuts in a parking lot is considered OK for warranty purposes and club sanctioned events is not OK for warranty purposes the go ahead and do the donuts.

I will look at the video when it is done. so thanks for the video in advance. It would be nice to see what my car could do if I learned how to live a little.

Also, my buddy did a lot of suspension and body work to his ALMS TT. When the third gear synchro went they noticed a screw holding down the box was scratched, and said the car was chipped. they refused the 5000 repair, and voided the rest of his warranty. He is driving a Z now.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.radical-jokes.com/html/Bad-Accident.html 


LambertGoat & 04GTOAlex surveying the ramifications due to their donuts on HW 415.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Here is the local newspaper accident report;
> 
> Last night Indiana State police responded to a single car accident on Hwy 415, the driver who's name is reported to be Lambertgoat was seen by Preacher Jarvis and his wife Betty traveling slowly west on Hwy 415. As preacher Jarvis passed the Blue pontiac he waved at the occupants. Then a few seconds later the Blue pontiac believed to be one of the new GTO's passed the preacher's Cheverolet Cavalier Z24 at a high rate of speed. As the car went by preacher Jarvis reported Lambertgoats Girl Friend was shouting something out the passenger window. About 2 minutes later the preacher happened upon a horrible accident. They found the Blue pontiac wrapped around an old oak tree. The impact was so great that a male passenger's pants and underwear were knocked down to his ankles as he was ejected from the car. The driver, lambertgoat, who was not injured in the accident stated he thought the preacher flipped him off and he was scared. The girlfriend was believed to have left the scene, police would like to question her regarding the accident. The preacher discribed her as having fat cheeks, a deformed chin and only one eye.
> Anyone with information on her whereabouts are ask to contact the State Police.
> ...


Did you think of this all by yourself or did your mommy help you? I hope it got you an A at school for creative writing! Unless you were being serious about eveything you wrote...in that case you need to quit sniffing glue!


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

BigJim said:


> how long do you think before lambertgoat wraps his goat around a tree.  j/k


Don't even mention that! GTOs may be irreplaceable one day!


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Here is the local newspaper accident report;
> 
> Last night Indiana State police responded to a single car accident on Hwy 415, the driver who's name is reported to be Lambertgoat was seen by Preacher Jarvis and his wife Betty traveling slowly west on Hwy 415. As preacher Jarvis passed the Blue pontiac he waved at the occupants. Then a few seconds later the Blue pontiac believed to be one of the new GTO's passed the preacher's Cheverolet Cavalier Z24 at a high rate of speed. As the car went by preacher Jarvis reported Lambertgoats Girl Friend was shouting something out the passenger window. About 2 minutes later the preacher happened upon a horrible accident. They found the Blue pontiac wrapped around an old oak tree. The impact was so great that a male passenger's pants and underwear were knocked down to his ankles as he was ejected from the car. The driver, lambertgoat, who was not injured in the accident stated he thought the preacher flipped him off and he was scared. The girlfriend was believed to have left the scene, police would like to question her regarding the accident. The preacher discribed her as having fat cheeks, a deformed chin and only one eye.
> Anyone with information on her whereabouts are ask to contact the State Police.
> ...


Come to think of it...has anybody heard from Lambertgoat lately???


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm gonna go ahead and say I was pretty drunk one eve with my buddy who's a Ford fan (I raced him in his Mustang GT and won ofcourse) And I decided to do a burnout for about a good 30 seconds. burned the hell out of the rear tires, they are pretty warped at this moment in time, still after three months.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

i can do a donut in my gto real easy turn the traction control off and hit the gas,supercharger helps alot too :seeya:


----------



## AnRkistRage (Jan 4, 2005)

lol... whats this all about? Im pretty sure GM doesnt have corporate spies floating around all of the hundrends of car forums on the net not only looking for confessions of abuse, but then who have the time to track down these terrible "Goat Beaters" and confiscate their warranty. Heck, ill take a video of me doing triple doughnuts in my GTO, then show me standing next to the license plate and put it on every GM forum on the web, and still go in next week and have my entire rear end rebuilt from all the gear damage


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Does the cars computer data log # of donuts done since the inservice date. I don't think so. Seriously, how is a mechanic at a dealership going to determine that car X has done "donuts" and then void the powertrain warranty? One might ponder the purpose of the TC button.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

AnRkistRage said:


> lol... whats this all about? Im pretty sure GM doesnt have corporate spies floating around all of the hundrends of car forums on the net not only looking for confessions of abuse, but then who have the time to track down these terrible "Goat Beaters" and confiscate their warranty. Heck, ill take a video of me doing triple doughnuts in my GTO, then show me standing next to the license plate and put it on every GM forum on the web, and still go in next week and have my entire rear end rebuilt from all the gear damage


I Dare you McFly! .... :seeya What are you chicken? :willy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

04GTOALEX said:


> i am tired of doing donuts in every single car i've had.


  

So....stop.


----------

